# Good to be here



## Pat M (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello all, I am new to this forum although have been around the block. 
I'm from Brisbane Australia.

Starting in the martial arts at 15 after being attacked with a mate after school by a car load of thugs.
Have studied: (life has created many breaks over this time)

Zen Do Kai (3 years)
Circular Tong Long (1 year)
Jeet So Do (2 years)
Circular Tong Long  (2 year)
Original Wing Chun (5 years)
Outback Wing Chun (4 Years)
Classical Wing Chun (2014 -  )


Travelling to Hong Kong and Foshan for Wing Chun to share and grow is always good as part of your path.
Happy to be here part of the community and hope to be able to contribute enjoy.​


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 7, 2015)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Steve (Jan 7, 2015)

Welcome to MT!  I like the sound of Outback Wing Chun.  But I see that there is a real lack of grappling in your experience.  Should probably fix that.


----------



## Buka (Jan 7, 2015)

Welcome aboard, bro!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 7, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Pat M (Jan 7, 2015)

Steve said:


> Welcome to MT!  I like the sound of Outback Wing Chun.  But I see that there is a real lack of grappling in your experience.  Should probably fix that.




Hey Steve, the school I am with now incorporates some flowing Aikido type techniques so hopefully may help with the grappling. Outback Wing Chun is a cool name although unfortunately the personal attitude and behaviour of the man in charge meant that we could no longer hang around. Just like the church of Scientology it’s not for everyone.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 7, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 8, 2015)

Welcome Pat. I'm curious what Jeet So Do is.
Is it tied to JKD somehow?


----------



## Pat M (Jan 8, 2015)

Tames D said:


> Welcome Pat. I'm curious what Jeet So Do is.
> Is it tied to JKD somehow?


Hey Tames, it was a freestyle Karate prodominently. Greg Blakley was the instructor, he is still about however from a MA perspective only as a consultant.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 8, 2015)

Welcome along. Outback WC?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 8, 2015)

Welcome to MT


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 8, 2015)

Happy to have you join the forum. I would love to here of your experiences in China when they happen. Please keep us informed of how that trip goes


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 8, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Pat M (Jan 8, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> Happy to have you join the forum. I would love to here of your experiences in China when they happen. Please keep us informed of how that trip goes



Have been to Foshan twice now once for Ip Chun's 90th and the second time in April last year.  Will have to do a post on each trip if you think there would be interest.

Just realised I did not make it clear i had made that trip     edit.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 8, 2015)

I do not know about others but I would like to here about them


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 9, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  Glad to have you here!!!


----------



## seasoned (Jan 10, 2015)

Welcome to MT, Pat. We hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------

